# Reducing fragmentation in prep for V9?



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

In the months I've been watching over at Teslafi, I've seen a lot of fragmentation of software releases. Until now. As of today, almost 90% of cars are running on 32.x. 

Wishful thinking on my part or does this suggest they are prepping for V9?


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

that is a good a suggestion as any - I'll go with that one.
I don't remember seeing so many cars on a specific version


----------



## neps (Jul 31, 2017)

newbie question. You say v9 - yet also say rightfully that the current software is 2018.32.2 3817dd...

are we on v8 now? where does it say that in the system? any idea how the two numbers relate?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

neps said:


> newbie question. You say v9 - yet also say rightfully that the current software is 2018.32.2 3817dd...
> 
> are we on v8 now? where does it say that in the system? any idea how the two numbers relate?


If you click on the Tesla T in the car, it shows V8.1 for 2018.32.2. So we're on V8.1 now.


----------



## neps (Jul 31, 2017)

gotcha, will try that out - thanks!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Milo said:


> In the months I've been watching over at Teslafi, I've seen a lot of fragmentation of software releases. Until now. As of today, almost 90% of cars are running on 32.x.
> 
> Wishful thinking on my part or does this suggest they are prepping for V9?


I kind of thought the same thing as fast as 32 hit many cars. I also find it interesting this is one of my least favorite releases. Nothing major or consistent but the worst release I've had for almost perfect consistency. All the prior were good for me. This one, 32.2 I could have done without. I do think they are prepping for 9 though. One of Elon's tweet time frames said this was the week. Who will the (un) lucky winner be? I want it but there is a slight bit of hesitation.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

neps said:


> newbie question. You say v9 - yet also say rightfully that the current software is 2018.32.2 3817dd...
> 
> are we on v8 now? where does it say that in the system? any idea how the two numbers relate?


According to Tesla's software update page, https://www.tesla.com/software, we are now on software version 8.1 and have been since March 2017. Firmware updates such as 32.2 fall within that major update level and will continue to do so, presumably until v9 is released. The link above is a pretty good macro overview of how the software functionality has been enhanced since 2012. Note that all cars, S, X, 3, Roadster, may not have all functions.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> According to Tesla's software update page, https://www.tesla.com/software, we are now on software version 8.1 and have been since March 2017. Firmware updates such as 32.2 fall within that major update level and will continue to do so, presumably until v9 is released. The link above is a pretty good macro overview of how the software functionality has been enhanced since 2012. Note that all cars, S, X, 3, Roadster, may not have all functions.


Hmmm, supposedly 8.1 has Blind Spot Detection. I was under the impression that isn't true, am I wrong?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> Hmmm, supposedly 8.1 has Blind Spot Detection. I was under the impression that isn't true, am I wrong?


First of all, congratulations on taking delivery 8/15! You gotta be thrilled!

I think Tesla hedges their bets a bit with disclaimers. In the case of software, the delivered functionality may not be available in every Tesla model. You are correct in that the Model 3 does not have blind spot monitoring, or at least mine doesn't.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> Hmmm, supposedly 8.1 has Blind Spot Detection. I was under the impression that isn't true, am I wrong?


Maybe they consider that the images the ultrasonic sensors show around the car?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Maybe they consider that the images the ultrasonic sensors show around the car?


I wouldn't trust that just used auto park for the 5th time 2nd curbrash . All the curbrash Ive gotten is from the auto park not being in perfect conditions.

I was going to get the wheel fixed now I'm going to wait pretty upset about it. I'll wait until someone else has no complaints.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Milo I have this theroy also about preloading I've been trying to log everything and see I had a 5+ GB download the other day so did a few others.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ER1C8 said:


> I was at the service center yesterday and went for a ride with a tech... They were told that any car not on 32.X should be updated when in for service as they want all cars on 32.X.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I wouldn't trust that just used auto park for the 5th time 2nd curbrash . All the curbrash Ive gotten is from the auto park not being in perfect conditions.
> 
> I was going to get the wheel fixed now I'm going to wait pretty upset about it. I'll wait until someone else has no complaints.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very nervous about that happening to my wheels so I try to watch auto park closely.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> Hmmm, supposedly 8.1 has Blind Spot Detection. I was under the impression that isn't true, am I wrong?


That's been pushed to v9 per Elon... Model 3 does not currently have BSM but it will be a standard feature, not part of EAP.

Originally planned for v8.2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001870372403167232
Equally excited for the Atari Games in v9 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024726529304027137


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> That's been pushed to v9 per Elon... Model 3 does not currently have BSM but it will be a standard feature, not part of EAP.
> 
> Originally planned for v8.2
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point I was going to see if I could research more yesterday and didn't. There had been information about features being added to 8.2. Then out of the blue the next information started talking about v9. I have to assume at this point 8.2 won't ever happen and all of that was just rolled in to 9. Would be interesting to know what happened or changed that caused them to go ahead and make a leap to a new major revision number vs the 8.2


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> You bring up a good point I was going to see if I could research more yesterday and didn't. There had been information about features being added to 8.2. Then out of the blue the next information started talking about v9. I have to assume at this point 8.2 won't ever happen and all of that was just rolled in to 9. Would be interesting to know what happened or changed that caused them to go ahead and make a leap to a new major revision number vs the 8.2


Might be why we have been seeing all these small updates week to week. I'm on #4 in like 6-weeks.

I think its more effective in the long run than trying to lump everything into big updates...here you get a few thousand of "beta testers' at a time, get feedback and data and move forward without having to rush a massive fix out if something isn't quite right.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@mods - wondering if you might take a look at the v9 threads. I think we've got a minimum of 3 if not 4 just on speculation of downloads alone. Maybe consolidate in to one?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> @mods - wondering if you might take a look at the v9 threads. I think we've got a minimum of 3 if not 4 just on speculation of downloads alone. Maybe consolidate in to one?


This one is specifically about the mapping cars, so I was planning to leave it alone.
But I've moved your post to another v9 thread since it's not about mapping 

I can only remember this one other v9 thread.
If there's another one that you think should be merged, please include a link.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> This one is specifically about the mapping cars, so I was planning to leave it alone.
> But I've moved your post to another v9 thread since it's not about mapping
> 
> I can only remember this one other v9 thread.
> If there's another one that you think should be merged, please include a link.


No problem - just seem they were all on the same topic of v9, but do vary.

V9 incoming?
Reducing fragmentation in prep for V9?
Is Tesla secretly downloading V9 software before official release?
Mapping Cars deployed in prep for V9?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> No problem - just seem they were all on the same topic of v9, but do vary.
> 
> V9 incoming?
> Reducing fragmentation in prep for V9?
> ...


Thank you for providing links.
I decided to merge the 1st and 3rd threads, since they both discuss a potential "pre-downloading" of v9.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been on 24.1 for 2 months. Called service because there are some bugs that have been fixed in recent updates. Asked them to push an update. They said the Bellevue, WA service center can't do that anymore. I'm thinking can't was really won't. I think Tesla needs to have a better algorithm for pushing updates. Should be at least round robbin. No one should get a second update until all cars have had a chance to be updated. They said there were no failed pushes of an update on my account so they haven't even tried to push an update since 24.1 to my car (and that was a ranger repair pushing an update when they made other repairs to the car).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Greg Smith said:


> er can't do that anymore. I'm thinking can't was really won't. I think Tesla needs to have a better algorithm for pushing updates. Should be at least round robbin. No one should get a second update until all cars have had a chance to be updated. They said there were no failed pushes of an update on my account so they haven't even tried to push an update since 24.1 to my car (and th


@Greg Smith V9 the next big push is supposed to solve this I'm sure it's coming for everyone. The real question is when.
Like I've said a few times the #1 request all service centers get at least from the huge sample size of 2 lol that I've talked to is people asking for updates the real question is when will v9 actually roll out with this feature. It will require wifi from what I've read but of course, we know this can change with a tweet.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

I 


Milo said:


> In the months I've been watching over at Teslafi, I've seen a lot of fragmentation of software releases. Until now. As of today, almost 90% of cars are running on 32.x.
> 
> Wishful thinking on my part or does this suggest they are prepping for V9?


I doubt it -- when updating firmware, there may be problems with doing it over *really* old versions, but even 21.9 is only 4-5mos old.
I'd guess that a car running 8.1 can be upgraded to v9 regardless of the "minor version" numbers.
What I suspect is happening is simply all software efforts have been directed at v9 for the last 6-8 weeks, with no new development on v8.1 after 32 (except for minor bug fixes), so, at the usual rate of software pushes, we are all ending up with some 32.x version until the dam bursts and we start getting updates to v9.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> Hmmm, supposedly 8.1 has Blind Spot Detection. I was under the impression that isn't true, am I wrong?


It does not... unfortunately I experienced this first hand a few days ago.


----------

